# Super Stealth grow room



## The New Girl (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys,
  I was browsing youtube and found this unbelievable grow room and just thought I'd share it - though it's out of my league!!! Enjoy 

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF9JfFdUzl8&feature=related


----------



## JBonez (Nov 12, 2008)

repost....... this "ultimate stealth grow" was busted btw


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, they spent all that time, and the growroom gets popped because the retards are stealing power. Also, they really don't use their space very well...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 15, 2008)

Ive got a super stealth growroom behind a wall.... I havent put ithem up, yet but the entrance will be behind some bookcases. Check out my link,,,,

Its pretty sweet, cant see it, smell it, or hear it....


----------

